# [Wordpress] Header-Grafik durch Plugin (JS-Slideshow) ersetzen



## Octa (17. Februar 2012)

Hi,

vorneweg, was Webdesign, sei es JavaScript, PHP, Wordpress oder CSS angeht, bin ich eher weniger bewandert und behelfe mir meistens mit Trial&Error + Google.

Ich habe mir eine Wordpress-Seite mit dem 2011-Theme erstellt, bin soweit eigentlich ganz zufrieden, an der Seite an sich gibts momentan nur noch eine Baustelle, abgesehen vom Content: Eine Slideshow als Headergrafik. Ich werde hier mal meine Herangehensweise inklusive dem Problem schildern, bin aber für andere Wege, das selbe zu erreichen, offen.

Die Headergrafik ist bisher ein statisches Bild, bei jedem neuen Seitenaufruf wird ein neues Bild aus einem Pool als Headergrafik angezeigt. So weit, so twenty eleven-theme mit default-Einstellungen.

Jetzt wollte ich statt diesem einen Bild eine Slideshow. Hier habe ich dieses Plugin gefunden. Wenn es aktiviert ist, setzt es sich nach ganz oben, also auch über den Seitentitel, die Headergrafik an sich bleibt unberührt. Gespeichert ist das Plugin in /WordPress_01/wp-content/plugins/header-slideshow.
Soweit die Ausgangsituation.

Ziel ist, die statische Headergrafik durch eben so eine Slideshow zu ersetzen.

In der header.php ist dieser Teil für die Grafik zuständig:

```
<?php
					// The header image
					// Check if this is a post or page, if it has a thumbnail, and if it's a big one
					if ( is_singular() &&
							has_post_thumbnail( $post->ID ) &&
							( /* $src, $width, $height */ $image = wp_get_attachment_image_src( get_post_thumbnail_id( $post->ID ), array( HEADER_IMAGE_WIDTH, HEADER_IMAGE_WIDTH ) ) ) &&
							$image[1] >= HEADER_IMAGE_WIDTH ) :
						// Houston, we have a new header image!
						echo get_the_post_thumbnail( $post->ID, 'post-thumbnail' );
					else : ?>
					<img src="<?php header_image(); ?>" width="<?php echo HEADER_IMAGE_WIDTH; ?>" height="<?php echo HEADER_IMAGE_HEIGHT; ?>" alt="" />
			

				<?php endif; // end check for featured image or standard header ?>
```

Was muss ich machen, um das PLugin an genau dieser Stelle Stelle einzusetzen?
Ein php-include scheiterte daran, dass ich nicht wusste, welchen Pfad ich für die plugin-php-Datei angeben soll (die "no such file or directory"-Meldung erschien aber an der richtigen Stelle.
Gibt es für etwas erfahrenere Benutz da eine einfache Möglichkeit, damit ich zB nicht an mehreren Stellen was anpassen muss, wenn sich die Höhe der dort angezeigten Bilder ändert?


----------



## Dimenson (19. Februar 2012)

Hallo, 

die Frage die sich für mich stellt: Was für ein Plugin hast du denn geladen ?
Jedes Plugin arbeitet anders. Deswegen schwierig hier was zu äußern. Das wäre eher wahrscheinlich Irreführung. 

Edit: Ups, habe es einwandfrei überlesen. 

Gruß Dimenson


----------



## Dimenson (19. Februar 2012)

Hallo, 

so nu kann ich mehr sagen. 
Ich habe mir das Script angeschaut und es wird mit der Funktion add_action wphead die Funktion ersetzt mit einer benutzerspezifischen Version: add_action('wp_head', 'setupDivs');

Das heißt die Funktion die ausgerufen wird, ist in wirklichkeit setupDivs.

Was wichtig ist, das "wp_head();" in der head Verschachtelung enthalten ist. Also vor dem schließenden </head>. 

Um genaueres beurteilen zu können wo das Problem liegt, solltest du die komplette header.php posten.

Gruß Dimenson


----------



## Octa (19. Februar 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Infos 



Dimenson hat gesagt.:


> Um genaueres beurteilen zu können wo das Problem liegt, solltest du die komplette header.php posten.



Here we go:


```
<?php
/**
 * The Header for our theme.
 *
 * Displays all of the <head> section and everything up till <div id="main">
 *
 * @package WordPress
 * @subpackage Twenty_Eleven
 * @since Twenty Eleven 1.0
 */
?><!DOCTYPE html>
<!--[if IE 6]>
<html id="ie6" <?php language_attributes(); ?>>
<![endif]-->
<!--[if IE 7]>
<html id="ie7" <?php language_attributes(); ?>>
<![endif]-->
<!--[if IE 8]>
<html id="ie8" <?php language_attributes(); ?>>
<![endif]-->
<!--[if !(IE 6) | !(IE 7) | !(IE 8)  ]><!-->
<html <?php language_attributes(); ?>>
<!--<![endif]-->
<head>
<meta charset="<?php bloginfo( 'charset' ); ?>" />
<meta name="viewport" content="width=device-width" />
<title><?php
	/*
	 * Print the <title> tag based on what is being viewed.
	 */
	global $page, $paged;

	wp_title( '|', true, 'right' );

	// Add the blog name.
	bloginfo( 'name' );

	// Add the blog description for the home/front page.
	$site_description = get_bloginfo( 'description', 'display' );
	if ( $site_description && ( is_home() || is_front_page() ) )
		echo " | $site_description";

	// Add a page number if necessary:
	if ( $paged >= 2 || $page >= 2 )
		echo ' | ' . sprintf( __( 'Page %s', 'twentyeleven' ), max( $paged, $page ) );

	?></title>
<link rel="profile" href="http://gmpg.org/xfn/11" />
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" media="all" href="<?php bloginfo( 'stylesheet_url' ); ?>" />
<link rel="pingback" href="<?php bloginfo( 'pingback_url' ); ?>" />
<!--[if lt IE 9]>
<script src="<?php echo get_template_directory_uri(); ?>/js/html5.js" type="text/javascript"></script>
<![endif]-->
<?php
	/* We add some JavaScript to pages with the comment form
	 * to support sites with threaded comments (when in use).
	 */
	if ( is_singular() && get_option( 'thread_comments' ) )
		wp_enqueue_script( 'comment-reply' );

	/* Always have wp_head() just before the closing </head>
	 * tag of your theme, or you will break many plugins, which
	 * generally use this hook to add elements to <head> such
	 * as styles, scripts, and meta tags.
	 */
	wp_head();
?>
</head>

<body <?php body_class(); ?>>
<div id="page" class="hfeed">
	<header id="branding" role="banner">
			<hgroup>
				<h1 id="site-title"><span><a href="<?php echo esc_url( home_url( '/' ) ); ?>" title="<?php echo esc_attr( get_bloginfo( 'name', 'display' ) ); ?>" rel="home"><?php bloginfo( 'name' ); ?></a></span></h1>
				<h2 id="site-description"><?php bloginfo( 'description' ); ?></h2>
			</hgroup>

			<?php
				// Check to see if the header image has been removed
				$header_image = get_header_image();
				if ( ! empty( $header_image ) ) :
			?>


			<a href="<?php echo esc_url( home_url( '/' ) ); ?>">
	
			
				<?php
					// The header image
					// Check if this is a post or page, if it has a thumbnail, and if it's a big one
					if ( is_singular() &&
							has_post_thumbnail( $post->ID ) &&
							( /* $src, $width, $height */ $image = wp_get_attachment_image_src( get_post_thumbnail_id( $post->ID ), array( HEADER_IMAGE_WIDTH, HEADER_IMAGE_WIDTH ) ) ) &&
							$image[1] >= HEADER_IMAGE_WIDTH ) :
						// Houston, we have a new header image!
						echo get_the_post_thumbnail( $post->ID, 'post-thumbnail' );
					else : ?>
					<img src="<?php header_image(); ?>" width="<?php echo HEADER_IMAGE_WIDTH; ?>" height="<?php echo HEADER_IMAGE_HEIGHT; ?>" alt="" />
			

				<?php endif; // end check for featured image or standard header ?>

			</a>


			<?php endif; // end check for removed header image ?>

			<?php
				// Has the text been hidden?
				if ( 'blank' == get_header_textcolor() ) :
			?>
				<div class="only-search<?php if ( ! empty( $header_image ) ) : ?> with-image<?php endif; ?>">
				<?php get_search_form(); ?>
				</div>
			<?php
				else :
			?>
				<?php get_search_form(); ?>
			<?php endif; ?>

			<nav id="access" role="navigation">
				<h3 class="assistive-text"><?php _e( 'Main menu', 'twentyeleven' ); ?></h3>
				<?php /*  Allow screen readers / text browsers to skip the navigation menu and get right to the good stuff. */ ?>
				<div class="skip-link"><a class="assistive-text" href="#content" title="<?php esc_attr_e( 'Skip to primary content', 'twentyeleven' ); ?>"><?php _e( 'Skip to primary content', 'twentyeleven' ); ?></a></div>
				<div class="skip-link"><a class="assistive-text" href="#secondary" title="<?php esc_attr_e( 'Skip to secondary content', 'twentyeleven' ); ?>"><?php _e( 'Skip to secondary content', 'twentyeleven' ); ?></a></div>
				<?php /* Our navigation menu.  If one isn't filled out, wp_nav_menu falls back to wp_page_menu. The menu assiged to the primary position is the one used. If none is assigned, the menu with the lowest ID is used. */ ?>
				<?php wp_nav_menu( array( 'theme_location' => 'primary' ) ); ?>
			</nav><!-- #access -->
	</header><!-- #branding -->


	<div id="main">
```


----------



## Dimenson (19. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

hast du vllt den Quellcode nach der Ausführung der seite ?
oder eine URL ?

naja noch ne Frage, das Plugin ist in den Admin Bereich aktiv ?


----------



## Octa (9. April 2012)

Da sich hier schön länger nichts mehr getan hat:

http://www.b2productions.de


```
<link rel='stylesheet' type='text/css' media='screen' href='http://www.b2productions.de/wp-content/plugins/header-slideshow/resources/screen.css' /><script src='http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.4.2/jquery.min.js' type='text/javascript'></script><script src='http://www.b2productions.de/wp-content/plugins/header-slideshow/resources/custom.js' type='text/javascript'></script><!DOCTYPE html>
<!--[if IE 6]>
<html id="ie6" dir="ltr" lang="de-DE">
<![endif]-->
<!--[if IE 7]>
<html id="ie7" dir="ltr" lang="de-DE">
<![endif]-->
<!--[if IE 8]>
<html id="ie8" dir="ltr" lang="de-DE">
<![endif]-->
<!--[if !(IE 6) | !(IE 7) | !(IE 8)  ]><!-->
<html dir="ltr" lang="de-DE">
<!--<![endif]-->
<head>
<meta charset="UTF-8" />
<meta name="viewport" content="width=device-width" />
<title>B2 Productions | Bilder. Bewegt.</title>
<link rel="profile" href="http://gmpg.org/xfn/11" />
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" media="all" href="http://www.b2productions.de/wp-content/themes/twentyeleven/style.css" />
<link rel="pingback" href="http://www.b2productions.de/xmlrpc.php" />
<!--[if lt IE 9]>
<script src="http://www.b2productions.de/wp-content/themes/twentyeleven/js/html5.js" type="text/javascript"></script>
<![endif]-->
<style type='text/css' media='screen' >.socialwrap li.icon_text a img, .socialwrap li.iconOnly a img, .followwrap li.icon_text a img, .followwrap li.iconOnly a img{border-width:0 !important;background-color:none;}#follow.right {width:32px;position:fixed; right:0; top:100px;background-color:#878787;padding:10px 0;font-family:impact,charcoal,arial, helvetica,sans-serif;-moz-border-radius-topleft: 5px;-webkit-border-top-left-radius:5px;-moz-border-radius-bottomleft:5px;-webkit-border-bottom-left-radius:5px;border:2px solid #fff;border-right-width:0}#follow.right ul {padding:0; margin:0; list-style-type:none !important;font-size:24px;color:black;}
#follow.right ul li {padding-bottom:10px;list-style-type:none !important;padding-left:4px;padding-right:4px}
#follow img{border:none;}#follow.right ul li.follow {margin:0 4px;}
#follow.right ul li.follow img {border-width:0;display:block;overflow:hidden; background:transparent url(http://www.b2productions.de/wp-content/plugins/share-and-follow/images/impact/follow-right.png) no-repeat -0px 0px;height:79px;width:20px;}
#follow.right ul li a {display:block;}
#follow.right ul li.follow span, #follow ul li a span {display:none}.share {margin:0 3px 3px 0;}
.phat span {display:inline;}
ul.row li {float:left;list-style-type:none;}
li.iconOnly a span.head {display:none}
#follow.left ul.size16 li.follow{margin:0px auto !important}
li.icon_text a {padding-left:0;margin-right:3px}
li.text_only a {background-image:none !important;padding-left:0;}
li.text_only a img {display:none;}
li.icon_text a span{background-image:none !important;padding-left:0 !important; }
li.iconOnly a span.head {display:none}
ul.socialwrap li {margin:0 3px 3px 0 !important;}
ul.socialwrap li a {text-decoration:none;}ul.row li {float:left;line-height:auto !important;}
ul.row li a img {padding:0}.size16 li a,.size24 li a,.size32 li a, .size48 li a, .size60 li a {display:block}ul.socialwrap {list-style-type:none !important;margin:0; padding:0;text-indent:0 !important;}
ul.socialwrap li {list-style-type:none !important;background-image:none;padding:0;list-style-image:none !important;}
ul.followwrap {list-style-type:none !important;margin:0; padding:0}
ul.followwrap li {margin-right:3px;margin-bottom:3px;list-style-type:none !important;}
#follow.right ul.followwrap li, #follow.left ul.followwrap li {margin-right:0px;margin-bottom:0px;}
.shareinpost {clear:both;padding-top:0px}.shareinpost ul.socialwrap {list-style-type:none !important;margin:0 !important; padding:0 !important}
.shareinpost ul.socialwrap li {padding-left:0 !important;background-image:none !important;margin-left:0 !important;list-style-type:none !important;text-indent:0 !important}
.socialwrap li.icon_text a img, .socialwrap li.iconOnly a img{border-width:0}ul.followrap li {list-style-type:none;list-style-image:none !important;}
div.clean {clear:left;}
div.display_none {display:none;}
.button_holder_left{margin-right:5px;display:inline}.button_holder_right{margin-left:5px;display:inline}.button_holder_show_interactive{display:inline}</style><style type='text/css' media='print' >.socialwrap li.icon_text a img, .socialwrap li.iconOnly a img, .followwrap li.icon_text a img, .followwrap li.iconOnly a img{border-width:0 !important;background-color:none;}#follow.right {width:32px;position:fixed; right:0; top:100px;background-color:#878787;padding:10px 0;font-family:impact,charcoal,arial, helvetica,sans-serif;-moz-border-radius-topleft: 5px;-webkit-border-top-left-radius:5px;-moz-border-radius-bottomleft:5px;-webkit-border-bottom-left-radius:5px;border:2px solid #fff;border-right-width:0}#follow.right ul {padding:0; margin:0; list-style-type:none !important;font-size:24px;color:black;}
#follow.right ul li {padding-bottom:10px;list-style-type:none !important;padding-left:4px;padding-right:4px}
#follow img{border:none;}#follow.right ul li.follow {margin:0 4px;}
#follow.right ul li.follow img {border-width:0;display:block;overflow:hidden; background:transparent url(http://www.b2productions.de/wp-content/plugins/share-and-follow/images/impact/follow-right.png) no-repeat -0px 0px;height:79px;width:20px;}
#follow.right ul li a {display:block;}
#follow.right ul li.follow span, #follow ul li a span {display:none}.share {margin:0 3px 3px 0;}
.phat span {display:inline;}
ul.row li {float:left;list-style-type:none;}
li.iconOnly a span.head {display:none}
#follow.left ul.size16 li.follow{margin:0px auto !important}
li.icon_text a {padding-left:0;margin-right:3px}
li.text_only a {background-image:none !important;padding-left:0;}
li.text_only a img {display:none;}
li.icon_text a span{background-image:none !important;padding-left:0 !important; }
li.iconOnly a span.head {display:none}
ul.socialwrap li {margin:0 3px 3px 0 !important;}
ul.socialwrap li a {text-decoration:none;}ul.row li {float:left;line-height:auto !important;}
ul.row li a img {padding:0}.size16 li a,.size24 li a,.size32 li a, .size48 li a, .size60 li a {display:block}ul.socialwrap {list-style-type:none !important;margin:0; padding:0;text-indent:0 !important;}
ul.socialwrap li {list-style-type:none !important;background-image:none;padding:0;list-style-image:none !important;}
ul.followwrap {list-style-type:none !important;margin:0; padding:0}
ul.followwrap li {margin-right:3px;margin-bottom:3px;list-style-type:none !important;}
#follow.right ul.followwrap li, #follow.left ul.followwrap li {margin-right:0px;margin-bottom:0px;}
.shareinpost {clear:both;padding-top:0px}.shareinpost ul.socialwrap {list-style-type:none !important;margin:0 !important; padding:0 !important}
.shareinpost ul.socialwrap li {padding-left:0 !important;background-image:none !important;margin-left:0 !important;list-style-type:none !important;text-indent:0 !important}
.socialwrap li.icon_text a img, .socialwrap li.iconOnly a img{border-width:0}ul.followrap li {list-style-type:none;list-style-image:none !important;}
div.clean {clear:left;}
div.display_none {display:none;}
.button_holder_left{margin-right:5px;display:inline}.button_holder_right{margin-left:5px;display:inline}.button_holder_show_interactive{display:inline}</style><link rel="alternate" type="application/rss+xml" title="B2 Productions &raquo; Feed" href="http://www.b2productions.de/?feed=rss2" />
<link rel="alternate" type="application/rss+xml" title="B2 Productions &raquo; Kommentar Feed" href="http://www.b2productions.de/?feed=comments-rss2" />
<link rel='stylesheet' id='dark-css'  href='http://www.b2productions.de/wp-content/themes/twentyeleven/colors/dark.css' type='text/css' media='all' />
<script type='text/javascript' src='http://www.b2productions.de/wp-includes/js/l10n.js?ver=20101110'></script>
<script type='text/javascript' src='http://www.b2productions.de/wp-includes/js/comment-reply.js?ver=20090102'></script>
<link rel="EditURI" type="application/rsd+xml" title="RSD" href="http://www.b2productions.de/xmlrpc.php?rsd" />
<link rel="wlwmanifest" type="application/wlwmanifest+xml" href="http://www.b2productions.de/wp-includes/wlwmanifest.xml" /> 
<link rel='index' title='B2 Productions' href='http://www.b2productions.de' />
<link rel='prev' title='Projekte' href='http://www.b2productions.de/?page_id=24' />
<meta name="generator" content="WordPress 3.2.1" />
<link rel='canonical' href='http://www.b2productions.de/' />
<div class='header current' id='hdr1' style='top:30; width:1000; height:200; margin-left:-500; '></div><div class='header' id='hdr2' style='top:30; width:1000; height:200; margin-left:-500; '></div><div id='installedPath' class='hidden'>http://www.b2productions.de/wp-content/plugins/header-slideshow/resources/</div><div id='xmlPath' class='hidden'>http://www.b2productions.de/wp-content/plugins/header-slideshow/resources/header-image-links.xml</div><div id='timeout' class='hidden'>3000</div><style type='text/css'>div#page, div#header{margin-top:200;}</style>	<style>
		/* Link color */
		a,
		#site-title a:focus,
		#site-title a:hover,
		#site-title a:active,
		.entry-title a:hover,
		.entry-title a:focus,
		.entry-title a:active,
		.widget_twentyeleven_ephemera .comments-link a:hover,
		section.recent-posts .other-recent-posts a[rel="bookmark"]:hover,
		section.recent-posts .other-recent-posts .comments-link a:hover,
		.format-image footer.entry-meta a:hover,
		#site-generator a:hover {
			color: #d3d1d0;
		}
		section.recent-posts .other-recent-posts .comments-link a:hover {
			border-color: #d3d1d0;
		}
		article.feature-image.small .entry-summary p a:hover,
		.entry-header .comments-link a:hover,
		.entry-header .comments-link a:focus,
		.entry-header .comments-link a:active,
		.feature-slider a.active {
			background-color: #d3d1d0;
		}
	</style>
<style type="text/css">
body { background-color: #cdcdcd; }
</style>
</head>

<body class="home page page-id-63 page-template page-template-showcase-php single-author two-column right-sidebar">
<div id="page" class="hfeed">
	<header id="branding" role="banner">
			<hgroup>
				<h1 id="site-title"><span><a href="http://www.b2productions.de/" title="B2 Productions" rel="home">B2 Productions</a></span></h1>
				<h2 id="site-description">Bilder. Bewegt.</h2>
			</hgroup>

			

			<a href="http://www.b2productions.de/">
	
			
									<img src="http://www.b2productions.de/wp-content/themes/twentyeleven/images/headers/trolley.jpg" width="1000" height="100" alt="" />
			

				
			</a>


			
							

	<form method="get" id="searchform" action="http://www.b2productions.de/">
		<label for="s" class="assistive-text">Search</label>
		<input type="text" class="field" name="s" id="s" placeholder="Search" />
		<input type="submit" class="submit" name="submit" id="searchsubmit" value="Search" />
	</form>
			
			<nav id="access" role="navigation">
				<h3 class="assistive-text">Main menu</h3>
								<div class="skip-link"><a class="assistive-text" href="#content" title="Skip to primary content">Skip to primary content</a></div>
				<div class="skip-link"><a class="assistive-text" href="#secondary" title="Skip to secondary content">Skip to secondary content</a></div>
								<div class="menu"><ul><li class="current_page_item"><a href="http://www.b2productions.de/" title="Home">Home</a></li><li class="page_item page-item-22"><a href="http://www.b2productions.de/?page_id=22" title="Neuestes">Neuestes</a></li><li class="page_item page-item-2"><a href="http://www.b2productions.de/?page_id=2" title="Wer wir sind.">Wer wir sind.</a><ul class='children'><li class="page_item page-item-7"><a href="http://www.b2productions.de/?page_id=7" title="Tobias">Tobias</a></li><li class="page_item page-item-9"><a href="http://www.b2productions.de/?page_id=9" title="Dominik">Dominik</a></li><li class="page_item page-item-11"><a href="http://www.b2productions.de/?page_id=11" title="Helferlein">Helferlein</a></li></ul></li><li class="page_item page-item-14"><a href="http://www.b2productions.de/?page_id=14" title="Was wir tun">Was wir tun</a><ul class='children'><li class="page_item page-item-20"><a href="http://www.b2productions.de/?page_id=20" title="Eqipment">Eqipment</a></li><li class="page_item page-item-16"><a href="http://www.b2productions.de/?page_id=16" title="Film">Film</a></li><li class="page_item page-item-18"><a href="http://www.b2productions.de/?page_id=18" title="Fotografie">Fotografie</a></li></ul></li><li class="page_item page-item-24"><a href="http://www.b2productions.de/?page_id=24" title="Projekte">Projekte</a></li></ul></div>
			</nav><!-- #access -->
	</header><!-- #branding -->


	<div id="main">
		<div id="primary" class="showcase">
			<div id="content" role="main">

				
				
<article id="post-63" class="post-63 page type-page status-publish hentry intro">
	<header class="entry-header">
		<h2 class="entry-title">Startseite</h2>
	</header><!-- .entry-header -->

	<div class="entry-content">
		<h1>Startseite</h1>
<p>Hier soll dann die Startseite stehen und so….und hier muss ich nochmal austetsten, wie es sich mit Zeilenumbrüchen verhält.</p>
<p>Mit ein paar…</p>
<p>..Absätzen</p>
					</div><!-- .entry-content -->
</article><!-- #post-63 -->

				
				
				<section class="recent-posts">
					<h1 class="showcase-heading">Recent Posts</h1>

					
	<article id="post-55" class="post-55 post type-post status-publish format-standard hentry category-foto category-projects tag-foto-2 tag-weinsberg">
		<header class="entry-header">
						<h1 class="entry-title"><a href="http://www.b2productions.de/?p=55" title="Permalink to Fotos 1" rel="bookmark">Fotos 1</a></h1>
			
						<div class="entry-meta">
				<span class="sep">Posted on </span><a href="http://www.b2productions.de/?p=55" title="17:24" rel="bookmark"><time class="entry-date" datetime="2012-02-09T17:24:16+00:00" pubdate>9. Februar 2012</time></a><span class="by-author"> <span class="sep"> by </span> <span class="author vcard"><a class="url fn n" href="http://www.b2productions.de/?author=1" title="View all posts by bender" rel="author">bender</a></span></span>			</div><!-- .entry-meta -->
			
						<div class="comments-link">
				<a href="http://www.b2productions.de/?p=55#respond" title="Kommentiere Fotos 1"><span class="leave-reply">Reply</span></a>			</div>
					</header><!-- .entry-header -->

				<div class="entry-content">
			<p>[SLIDESHOW, DIE IRGENDWIE EINGEBUNDEN WIRD]</p>
<p>Hier soll was über Fotosession 1 stehen</p>
					</div><!-- .entry-content -->
		
		<footer class="entry-meta">
												<span class="cat-links">
				<span class="entry-utility-prep entry-utility-prep-cat-links">Posted in</span> <a href="http://www.b2productions.de/?cat=5" title="Alle Artikel in Foto ansehen" rel="category">Foto</a>, <a href="http://www.b2productions.de/?cat=3" title="Alle Artikel in Projekte ansehen" rel="category">Projekte</a>			</span>
									<span class="sep"> | </span>
							<span class="tag-links">
				<span class="entry-utility-prep entry-utility-prep-tag-links">Tagged</span> <a href="http://www.b2productions.de/?tag=foto-2" rel="tag">foto</a>, <a href="http://www.b2productions.de/?tag=weinsberg" rel="tag">weinsberg</a>			</span>
						
									<span class="sep"> | </span>
						<span class="comments-link"><a href="http://www.b2productions.de/?p=55#respond" title="Kommentiere Fotos 1"><span class="leave-reply">Leave a reply</span></a></span>
			
					</footer><!-- #entry-meta -->
	</article><!-- #post-55 -->
<ol class="other-recent-posts">
						<li class="entry-title">
							<a href="http://www.b2productions.de/?p=53" title="Permalink to Foto2" rel="bookmark">Foto2</a>
							<span class="comments-link">
								<a href="http://www.b2productions.de/?p=53#respond" title="Kommentiere Foto2"><span class="leave-reply">Leave a reply</span></a>							</span>
						</li>

					
						<li class="entry-title">
							<a href="http://www.b2productions.de/?p=49" title="Permalink to Film2" rel="bookmark">Film2</a>
							<span class="comments-link">
								<a href="http://www.b2productions.de/?p=49#respond" title="Kommentiere Film2"><span class="leave-reply">Leave a reply</span></a>							</span>
						</li>

					</ol>				</section><!-- .recent-posts -->

				<div class="widget-area" role="complementary">
					<aside id="nav_menu-4" class="widget widget_nav_menu"><h3 class="widget-title">Menü</h3><div class="menu-menu-container"><ul id="menu-menu" class="menu"><li id="menu-item-86" class="menu-item menu-item-type-taxonomy menu-item-object-category menu-item-86"><a href="http://www.b2productions.de/?cat=9">News</a></li>
<li id="menu-item-88" class="menu-item menu-item-type-taxonomy menu-item-object-category menu-item-88"><a href="http://www.b2productions.de/?cat=3">Projekte</a>
<ul class="sub-menu">
	<li id="menu-item-89" class="menu-item menu-item-type-taxonomy menu-item-object-category menu-item-89"><a href="http://www.b2productions.de/?cat=4">Film</a></li>
	<li id="menu-item-90" class="menu-item menu-item-type-taxonomy menu-item-object-category menu-item-90"><a href="http://www.b2productions.de/?cat=5">Foto</a></li>
</ul>
</li>
<li id="menu-item-80" class="menu-item menu-item-type-taxonomy menu-item-object-category menu-item-80"><a href="http://www.b2productions.de/?cat=8">Blog</a>
<ul class="sub-menu">
	<li id="menu-item-81" class="menu-item menu-item-type-taxonomy menu-item-object-category menu-item-81"><a href="http://www.b2productions.de/?cat=10">Bender</a>
	<ul class="sub-menu">
		<li id="menu-item-84" class="menu-item menu-item-type-post_type menu-item-object-page menu-item-84"><a href="http://www.b2productions.de/?page_id=7">Über Tobias</a></li>
	</ul>
</li>
	<li id="menu-item-82" class="menu-item menu-item-type-taxonomy menu-item-object-category menu-item-82"><a href="http://www.b2productions.de/?cat=11">Domi</a>
	<ul class="sub-menu">
		<li id="menu-item-83" class="menu-item menu-item-type-post_type menu-item-object-page menu-item-83"><a href="http://www.b2productions.de/?page_id=9">Über Domi</a></li>
	</ul>
</li>
</ul>
</li>
<li id="menu-item-91" class="menu-item menu-item-type-taxonomy menu-item-object-category menu-item-91"><a href="http://www.b2productions.de/?cat=1">etc</a></li>
</ul></div></aside>				</div><!-- .widget-area -->

			</div><!-- #content -->
		</div><!-- #primary -->


	</div><!-- #main -->

	<footer id="colophon" role="contentinfo">

			
<div id="supplementary" class="three">
		<div id="first" class="widget-area" role="complementary">
		<aside id="linkcat-7" class="widget widget_links"><h3 class="widget-title">B2 im Netz</h3>
	<ul class='xoxo blogroll'>
<li><a href="https://www.facebook.com/pages/B2-Productions/154786027927530" title="Facebook-Seite">Facebook</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.google.de" title="Google+ Page">Google+ (coming soon)</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.youtube.com/user/B2Productions2011">YouTube</a></li>

	</ul>
</aside>
	</div><!-- #first .widget-area -->
	
		<div id="second" class="widget-area" role="complementary">
		<aside id="text-3" class="widget widget_text"><h3 class="widget-title">Footer 2 Titel</h3>			<div class="textwidget">Hier soll irgendwas stehen</div>
		</aside>	</div><!-- #second .widget-area -->
	
		<div id="third" class="widget-area" role="complementary">
				<aside id="recent-posts-3" class="widget widget_recent_entries">		<h3 class="widget-title">Letzte Artikel</h3>		<ul>
				<li><a href="http://www.b2productions.de/?p=55" title="Fotos 1">Fotos 1</a></li>
				<li><a href="http://www.b2productions.de/?p=53" title="Foto2">Foto2</a></li>
				<li><a href="http://www.b2productions.de/?p=49" title="Film2">Film2</a></li>
				</ul>
		</aside>	</div><!-- #third .widget-area -->
	</div><!-- #supplementary -->
			<div id="site-generator">
								<a href="http://wordpress.org/" title="Semantic Personal Publishing Platform" rel="generator">Proudly powered by WordPress</a>
			</div>
	</footer><!-- #colophon -->
</div><!-- #page -->

<script type='text/javascript'>
                    window.___gcfg = {lang: 'en-US'};
                  (function() {
                    var po = document.createElement('script'); po.type = 'text/javascript'; po.async = true;
                    po.src = 'https://apis.google.com/js/plusone.js';
                    var s = document.getElementsByTagName('script')[0]; s.parentNode.insertBefore(po, s);
                  })();
                </script>
</body>
</html>
```


----------

